# "Earthy" scent recommendations?



## tersh79 (Mar 22, 2015)

A friend of mine was interested in a custom batch of soap -- she's interested in "something earthy, with citrus notes." Thought I'd get some feedback on some good scent options to suggest! I think she'll probably want EOs, but happy to hear suggestions on FOs too. 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## TVivian (Mar 22, 2015)

Patchouli and cedar are both as "earthy" as they come, for me! And both are great with citrus! Cedar and lemongrass is one of my favorites!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 22, 2015)

I just did a 60% citrus / 40% patchouli that came out nice. It started cure smelling mostly of citrus, 2 weeks in now and the patchouli is coming through. I figure by the end of cure it will be more patchouli than citrus, which is what I was aiming for.

Another nice earthy kinda base note could be frankincense.


----------



## newbie (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree with the ones mentioned above and would add sandalwood, dragon's blood (maybe), oakmoss, myrrh, Cracklin' Birch (NG), Dirt FO (people really like it in blends with Grass and others), some of the Oak FO's, SPiced Mahogany (BB), Nag Champa, maybe Pepper EO.


----------



## jade-15 (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the blend by soap queen for the gardeners soap - orange, patchouli and cinnamon.
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/gardening-cold-process-soap/


----------



## reinbeau (Mar 23, 2015)

Try this one, .5 oz lavender, 1.5 oz. pink grapefruit, 1 oz. clove bud....I'm going to sub in some orange for the next batch.  This makes a really nice earth scent in a beer soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 23, 2015)

I would suggest, patchouli/citrus, Cracklin Birch (NG), dragons blood, Cedar & Balsam (NG).  The all have earthy outdoorsy smells to me.


----------



## WickedlyNatural (Mar 24, 2015)

I made a patchouli orange (my first soap, actually) that is 35% patchouli eo and 65% 10x orange eo from BB. I used it at .5 oz PPO. It has the great earthiness of patchouli and the light tang of orange, and it seems so far (about 4 weeks) that the patchouli is anchoring the orange very well. Am using a sample now and even though patchouli is not my favorite, it smells very good. Someone I know who loves patchouli absolutely loves the way it smells.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 25, 2015)

I mixed NG's Teakwood and Cardamom w/Soapalooza's Red Sandal last night.  Very nice and very warm.  Not sure if that is earthy, though.


----------



## songwind (Mar 26, 2015)

Vetiver is a great earthy component.


----------

